# I have a Power G Scroll Saw 85W but no blade holders,



## Brian Morse (27 Dec 2012)

Hi, Does anyone own a Power G Sroll saw 85W?
I bought one at auction recently but it was missing the blade holders and i can't find a supplier for replacements.
If anyone has the same make of saw and could kindly email me close up photos i might be able to make some myself.
Thank you :ho2


----------



## stevebuk (27 Dec 2012)

not sure if this is the one your mention but if it is you need to contact B&Q to see if they can help..

http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/power-tools/ ... kies=false


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Dec 2012)

Not the best piccies but you should get the idea. Just pressed steel pieces screwed to the oscillating arms.


----------



## Brian Morse (29 Dec 2012)

monkeybiter":3e3ldox6 said:


> Not the best piccies but you should get the idea. Just pressed steel pieces screwed to the oscillating arms.


 Thanks for the photos, you have identified the exact Scroll saw that i have acquired. I have the pressed steel holders as shown in the photograph, but i thought that another smaller blade holder fitted in between the pressed steel. I am i wrong in my belief?

The scroll saw that i have used previously had steel holders that gripped the blade and in turn slotted into a pressed steel holder.
Are the blades used with this type of saw similar to the junior hacksaw blades which are held in place with a pin at each end of the blade?

Sorry to be a pain

regards
brian


----------



## monkeybiter (29 Dec 2012)

Yes, it uses pinned blades approx 125mm in length like these

http://www.axminster.co.uk/pegas-pi...onid=e06329c50fd63be82d7a63b28c973133982718f4

Cheap as chips  

I would prefer clamped blades and may have a go at a mod at some point.

HTH


----------

